# Bored and looking for work in Genoa



## charlotte13 (May 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I moved to Genoa a year ago and now starting to feel the need to do some part-time work, before moving here I lived in Zurich for 18 months and most of that time I worked at private bilingual school/day cares.... I very much miss the children and would love to start working with them again... I would be very interested in any information about jobs in this sector or even looking after children within the home.... 

Thanks in advance
Charlotte


----------

